# Giant FCR 1 good choice?



## jmaillet99

I am looking for a new ''performance hydrid bike'' mostly for urban traveling. I looked at most of the major brands available in Canada in accordance with my budget ($1500). My #1 choice right now is a Giant FCR 1. It as a composite fork and stay. This bike is among the lightest I have seen in this category. It as XERO XSR-2 rims and hubs, TRUVATIV Elita crank and a SRAM X9 shifter and dérailleur.

Do you think this bike is a good choice? I specialy do not know much about the SRAM X9 dérailleur. This dérailleur seem to made for mountain bike.... Is it a goog choice for a road bike?

I would apreciate your comments.

Thank you


----------



## dscottj

My first "real" bike was an 04 Giant Cypress SX, which was much closer to the current TCR line than to the current Cypress line. Mine was a very nice bike, I'm sure this one is too.

However, that kind of money will also buy you a Giant OCR-1, which is a true road bike with an "upright" geometry and the new 105 road group. My wife has the OCR-1w and is very happy with it. Might want to give it a look/ride as well.


----------



## Gflash

I also have been considering the FCR 1. My Giant LBS only had a FCR 3 in stock. I test road it and really liked it. Looking at the frame, I believe it is very similar to or is actually the same frame as the OCR series. The only difference being the braze ons for V-Brakes on the frame and fork. The FCR 3 has a very nimble and stable ride, much like a cross country hardtail. The ride position is very upright. Based on the test ride with the FCR 3 It would seem the FCR 1 would be a bit lighter because of the better components with a similar ride. Based on how the FCR 3 rode and if you do not mind a more upright riding position, the FCR 1 would be a great bike. I also ride a mountain bike w/ SRAM components and they are excellent.


----------

